
Jim Clark on Productivity: Don’t Spend Your Day on Social Media - 0x54MUR41
http://calnewport.com/blog/2016/05/27/jim-clark-on-productivity-dont-spend-your-day-on-social-media-instead-spend-your-day-building-the-next-big-thing/
======
cylinder
What if you're not in programming and there's just not that much to learn and
study about your line of work?

~~~
AstroJetson
Sorry, a little dense today, what do you do that lets you have 8 hours of
social media time that doesn't have much to learn / study about?

